# Daughter came home with a infant hedge hog



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

My daugher came home with a very young hedge hog, while he/she should have been left there the damage was done by the neighbours who handed him/her to brooke, it seems very unsteady which could mean its still very young or has an underlying infection. I am waiting on sspsa coming out but not sure if they will come this late or wait till tomorow. At the moment its in a pet carrier covered in a towel to keep the cats from scaring it.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok..?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Depending on when the SSPCA get there it could be worth offering a little saucer of water and another of goats milk and assist feed him.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

How's it doing? Did the rescue folk turn up yet?


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't offer goats milk as babies that near handrearing do better on formula kitten milk (I handrear orphans for a wildlife rescue)

You could try offering a little wet dog food, but my guess its going to be far too young to take any. Water is defo a good suggestion, but only a very shallow petri dish, and if you have a heat mat get it on that.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

PigeonYouDead said:


> I wouldn't offer goats milk as babies that near handrearing do better on formula kitten milk (I handrear orphans for a wildlife rescue)
> 
> You could try offering a little wet dog food, but my guess its going to be far too young to take any. Water is defo a good suggestion, but only a very shallow petri dish, and if you have a heat mat get it on that.


This thread was made a little while ago so I'm sure the hedgehog has been dealt with by now. At the rescue I work at we have always used goats milk and esbilac when hand rearing youngsters so its perfectly fine to use, it is also recommended on wildlife info database :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - we use goats milk too and it's readily available from most supermarkets, so very easy to get hold of.


----------

